# Rumor: Mutombo To The Celtics?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Once Dikembe Mutombo passes out his gifts, he hopes to return to the NBA for a final season, possibly with the Celtics. The 7-foot-2-inch, 260-pound center said he hopes to sign with a team after spending Christmas with his family in Atlanta. The four-time Defensive Player of the Year said among the teams that have shown interest are Boston, San Antonio, and Miami. The former Rocket also said Houston has "not answered me." The 42-year-old, who has blocked 3,278 shots during his 17-year career, said he is in "good shape" from working out three hours a day with spinning classes, yoga, and weightlifting.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/articles/2008/12/14/no_need_to_jazz_up_his_record/?page=3


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I really hope he comes.

We can add some actual size to the second unit, and another shotblocker/defender, which is always good. But I would like his presence the most- his hunger for just one championship before he retires.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Its huge news really... cause before the season started it looked like he wouldnt leave houston.

however they underpaid him last season, dont look to be contenders, and arent even mentioned as one of the teams he is looking at.
Miami is mentioned, but isnt contending.. Spurs are mentioned and are probably the other most likely candidate.



> "The way Boston is playing right now with [Kevin Garnett], Paul Pierce, and Ray Allen, the team is heading in a direction toward winning another championship," Mutombo said. "It will be interesting if I made the decision to go there. It would be very good. I've been to the Finals twice [with Philadelphia and New Jersey]. I got close, but I walked away empty-handed. Maybe going to Boston would give me a chance to win.


Sounds positive..

says a decision will be made in 2 weeks


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Deke would be great, but what about Collier Brown ? They may want him over deke.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Zo is another one out there still, but he will likely be Miami or nothing

PJ is still an option, hes probably happy in retirement but could be tempted.

Deke would be ideal, adding more defense to an already scary team


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

We will not sign Mutombo - I hate him. He broke Ray's nose in 2001


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Im sure Ray would hold no grudges if we brought him in, he would be great for the team.. and for Perk to learn from


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^ I was COMPLETELY joking, just for the record. I'd LOVE to have Deke on the team


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well when its regarding ray we cant be so sure marcus lol

but yeh, he would be awesome here... KG/Deke , Powe/Deke , Baby/Deke...
He evens out the height and play of our front court regardless of who he is on with

We need another guy with height and experience, lets get Motumbo his ring!

then sheed can take his place next season... but thats another thread for another day


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Its huge news really... cause before the season started it looked like he wouldnt leave houston.
> 
> however they underpaid him last season, dont look to be contenders, and arent even mentioned as one of the teams he is looking at.
> Miami is mentioned, but isnt contending.. Spurs are mentioned and are probably the other most likely candidate.
> ...


They didn't underpay him persay, they gave him the vet minimum and ended up paying millions to his charity in addition to his salary.
The plan is to sign him once we had a roster spot open after the preseason, but for some reason it seems as if they dont want to go far into the lux tax and therefore are just sitting on their hands, not knowing what to do. Problem with that though, I think they are taking way to long in order to make their offer. 

If he does not come back to Houston, I want him to go somewhere where he has a great chance to get his ring. What better place than Boston.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I heard that he wanted more then the min last season, but they said if he would play for it then they would give him more this time around... which hasnt happened, and is why there was no signing.. i cant remember where the link was though so i might be wrong


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That would be an excellent pick-up for Boston. Like, just great overall.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Forgot about O'bryant too... you want a role model young guy? here you go


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Forgot about O'bryant too... you want a role model young guy? here you go


I'm guessing they'd probably let O'Bryant go if they got Mutombo, since they need to free up a roster spot. I don't see anyone else on the roster being let go in this situation.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> I heard that he wanted more then the min last season, but they said if he would play for it then they would give him more this time around... which hasnt happened, and is why there was no signing.. i cant remember where the link was though so i might be wrong


That was the situation last year, but they ended up agreeing to the vet min so the Rockets would only have to pay the small portion, then ended up giving Deke about 3 million to his charity in addition to the vet min. So in a way they kinda got around paying him directly, just paid his charity. Tax reasons it seems.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mrsister said:


> I'm guessing they'd probably let O'Bryant go if they got Mutombo, since they need to free up a roster spot. I don't see anyone else on the roster being let go in this situation.


It'll be Scalabrine going, in all likelihood, rather than O'Bryant.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

It wouldnt be Scalabrine, if they were willing to let him go they would have for Darius... Ainge wants to keep his contract for next season and refuses to cut his losses on him. he will be traded next season as an expiring.

It would probably be Pruitt/Baby or Obryant moved for a pick or something, Cassell will be kept around for the playoffs unless we get another point


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Rivers confirms team's interest in Mutombo
> 
> Coach Doc Rivers confirmed yesterday the Celtics were interested in free agent center Dikembe Mutombo.
> 
> ...


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...18/rivers_confirms_teams_interest_in_mutombo/

cmon deke... and shout outs to ben affleck for doing some recruiting for us :laugh:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> It wouldnt be Scalabrine, if they were willing to let him go they would have for Darius... Ainge wants to keep his contract for next season and refuses to cut his losses on him. he will be traded next season as an expiring.
> 
> It would probably be Pruitt/Baby or Obryant moved for a pick or something, Cassell will be kept around for the playoffs unless we get another point


There's not much you can get for a $3.5 million expiring. They reason they didn't keep Miles is that Miles was toast. If he could play he would have stuck.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think they are keeping Scal because they dont want to admit mistake and eat the contract, however... a 3.5 mil expiring might be what some teams need to get that last bit of capspace they require for a big signing.

Regardless.. Giddens is reportidly on the block for a pick, i assume as soon as he is moved Motumbo will be brought in

I like Giddens, but Deke would be awesome

Also, i would be p*ssed off that Scal keeps his spot over a young guy with serious talent, but thats how it will work out i think


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Giddens was Plan D in the draft, so it doesn't surprise me that they're looking to unload him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

they are trying to find someone willing to give up a first... i cant see that happening.

take a second rounder from a crappy team for him, let the guy play and free up room for a vet


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mutombo will play for Celtics if he is offerred over $4 mil a year.

I really don't know why Celtics are unable to offer. They can easily give the minimun salaries to Powe, Davis and House in July because everyone loves Championship.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Mutombo will play for Celtics if he is offerred over $4 mil a year.
> 
> I really don't know why Celtics are unable to offer. They can easily give the minimun salaries to Powe, Davis and House in July because everyone loves Championship.


....

stay in nba general

sincerely 
celtics board


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That would suck for Giddens if he got traded.

He got a tattoo of a shamrock on his neck. And then he hasn't played a single game for us, and he might get traded. I'd feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah... ive actually spoken to him on facebook a few times, hes a cool dude and id like to see him play

but we are deep and need front court depth, it is a business after all


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

While it's true that Brian Scalabrine's contract isn't that big and wont really make a difference in anyone's salary cap situation, his expiring will be a key in matching salaries if the celtics hope to acquire any kind of bench player next year. Without Scalabrine's contract, the only peices the celts will be able to offer are min. salary type guys so it really limits the kind of player that the celts can get( although even with scalabrine it is already limited). His value as a player is probably 0 (maybe -10) but his expiring could be the difference in acquiring a role player that could be on the market next year. 

So i definitley think that Scalabrine needs to stay, but I think Patrick O'bryant needs to go. He's not going to see any kind of minutes in the neat future, and once his min. contract is up he'll probably go somewhere else or even be out of the league if he doesn't show any improvement. I don't think he can contribute anything to this team in the next 2 years, and if he's here just to develop then I see no need for him. Truthfully, Patrick O'bryant is already a bust in this league and he will probably never be more than a good backup and a fringe starter ala Steven Hunter, Jake Voshkul etc etc. I seriously doubt the warriors would just let him go if they did not feel the same way. Dikembe Mutombo is still one of the best backup centres in the game, and he can easily fill in if Perk gets hurt. Dikembe Mutombo would be an excellent signing. 

As much as it pains me to say this but..Dropping/trading Gabe Pruitt would not be a bad option either. I really want to keep Giddens and see what kind of player he can become, it would be great if he learned a thing or two from Pierce and Allen and be the eventual starter for this team. I wouldn't mind if Pruitt was traded for a second round draft pick instead of Giddens.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I tend to think Giddens and walker both have more potential then Gabe and Obryant aswell.

Scal will stay, and next season will be packaged in a trade of some sort

Regardless, to be honest.... any of them can go for Deke


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

jayisthebest88 said:


> While it's true that Brian Scalabrine's contract isn't that big and wont really make a difference in anyone's salary cap situation, his expiring will be a key in matching salaries if the celtics hope to acquire any kind of bench player next year. Without Scalabrine's contract, the only peices the celts will be able to offer are min. salary type guys so it really limits the kind of player that the celts can get( although even with scalabrine it is already limited). His value as a player is probably 0 (maybe -10) but his expiring could be the difference in acquiring a role player that could be on the market next year.


They have the MLE in the offseason, and a little over five million in House & TA to trade for another depth charge.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

With Krstic going to OKC, the likelyhood of a Joe Smith buy out just became a lot better..

If no deke, he wouldnt be a bad option either


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Its Boston or San Antonio by New Years apparently



> "The 7-2 free agent center who helped the 76ers reach the NBA Finals in 2000-01, and who says ''I will be in Boston or San Antonio by the end of the year,'' is trying to raise at least $2 million to help treat the thousands of patients who have been coming, mostly on an out-patient basis, to the hospital he has built in his native Democratic Republic Of The Congo."


http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/sixerville/36635819.html


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I can say pretty confidently that Mutumbo will be a Celtic.

The real question is who's not gonna be a Celtic once we add him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JR is on the block apparently, otherwise maybe Davis will go for a second rounder

regardless, its looking pretty likely, i cant wait to get that extra size in the key, 'Tumbo and KG defending you? Scary


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> “No, I don’t think we’re going to get him,” said Rivers. “We talked to David (Falk, Mutombo’s agent) and I would say it’s a no.
> 
> “We would love him, but we’re going to wait it out.”
> 
> ...


http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/basketball/celtics/view/2008_12_27_Defeat_reveals_big_problem/

****!!!

we need height


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Go to San Antonio!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Damn, Rockets have signed him for the rest of the season...

Move onto the next option i guess


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

PJ has officially retired too

running out of options


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> PJ has officially retired too
> 
> running out of options




i can think of one...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:laugh:

has he grown any? we need a center


----------

